# Resistencia, bobina, capacitor, semiconductor y ... memoresistencia.



## asherar (Nov 29, 2008)

Aunque ya es medio viejo (publicado en Mayo), ... con ustedes: 
el "quinto elemento" de la electrónica: la memo-resistencia


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Llegas tarde ¬¬ :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23695.html

De echo salieron nuevas Nuevas:

A principios de mayo HP presentó lo que puede ser uno de los avances más interesantes en el mundo de la electrónica, el memristor, una resistencia variable con la capacidad de recordar resistencias anteriores.

Ahora están trabajando en ver como se puede integrar los memristores en circuitos convencionales y esto ha sido lo que han estado mostrando en un simposio sobre esta tecnología: un chip que combina transistores y memristores.
Esta combinación permite sustituir los transistores por un menor número de memristores, ofreciendo mayor rendimiento y reduciendo el consumo del chip. Teniendo en cuenta que los transistores llegarán a un punto en que no se podrán miniaturizar más, esto representa un avance considerable y un pequeño cambio de paradigma, al no enfocarse en conseguir integrar cada vez más transistores en el mismo espacio.

El principal problema, de momento, es que muy poca gente es capaz de diseñar circuitos que utilicen memristores, pues lo habitual es hacerlo con transistores, pero en pocos años seguro que empezamos a verlos de forma más habitual. HP prevé que en unos tres años podrán estar en el mercado.

Fountain: http://www.xataka.com/2008/11/26-chip-transistor-memristor


----------



## asherar (Nov 29, 2008)

Usé el buscador pero ... ops:


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2008)

en verdad es que no comprendo ese concepto de que 

"no hay gente que pueda diseñar con memresistencias" 

no me parece un motivo ya que el fabricante podria hacer compuertas y demas componentes usando ..........lo que se le ocurra: transistores, o lo que sea, que parqa el usuario seria indistinto.

ahora bien , si estos componente s requieren un concepto distinto para su aplicacion pero mas especificamente para su aprovechameineto maximio (optimizacion) .......eso me hace pensar que NO HAY mucha difererncia entre los T y estos MR .........por que si la diferencia fuese notoria no se notaria un poco de desperdicio al darle usos similares a los que hoy tienen los T.

POR OTRO LADO , todos sabemos que una cosa son los hoobistas y otra son las grandes empresas como ser las que fabrican celulares y electrodomesticos.
si estas viensen que consiguen una notoria diferencia entre los MR y los T simplemetent  e cambiarian de tecnologia en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.
acaso dudan que una empresa grande demoraria ?

miren, una empresa grande tiene ingenieros, no uno ni 2 , tiene todos los que necesita , y si estos programan con PIC y mañana es mucho mas ventajoso programar o mas bien usar AVR  cambian en lo que tardams en tirarnos un pedo.
por que para un ingeniero no es un obstaculo aprender a usar un nuevo micro.
y para una empresa no es un obstaculo el conseguir ingenieros nuevos especializados en la nueva linea...............................
y luego a producir.

asi que ......esto del MR me parece medio bla bla bla.........

se3ria interesante ver en los comercios a ese componente y la hoja de datos .....para ver que aplicaciones se le puede dar.
por que lo interesante es *que aplicaciones novedosas hay ???.*

y si no las hay.......y me refiero a que lo que puedes hacer con un MR lo puedes hacer con o que ya tienes ...........no tendra una gran acogida.............y ponerse a fabricar algo que no es la gran cosa......nadie lo hara.


asi que amigos, el tiempo lo dira, si lo ven en los comercios es por que alguien lo fabrica.

si lo ven en los chips es por que alguna diferencia tiene .

pero quedense tranquilos, que debe haber muchisimas cosas olvidadas en cajones, cosas muy interesantes de la fisica y de la electronica.

el problema es que este mundo es muy PUTO, ya que solo se mueve si le ponen la $$$ adelante.

saludos


----------

